# Flea medicaton on a pregnant cat?



## paulinasm (Jul 23, 2009)

I put flea medication on my cat without knowing she was pregnant. I put in on her about two weeks ago. Is there something I should do?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum  

What kind of flea medication did you use? Have you noticed any adverse effects since you applied it?

I would contact your vet to be sure. A vet should be consulted any time a pregnant cat requires medication to make sure it is safe. Please let us know what your vet says. Best of luck to you and your cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Lisa. I would speak to the vet.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

There's nothing you can do about it know however you should contact your vet and ask if it possibly can harm the foestuses. You can also contact the manufacturer and ask for information. Even if a substance isn't recommended for pregnant animals the manyfacturers might have done studies on pregnant animals and know about possible damage.


----------



## paulinasm (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I didn't have time to take her to a vet. She gave birth last night! I had no idea she was so close to due date. She gave birth to 5 kitties and they all seem fine. I did however contact manufactuer. They said if it was at least 2 weeks away from due date they would be okay. And it shouldn't have any effect. I'm keeping an eye on them just in case. 

There is one kitty that is smaller than the others. and I don't think it suckles as much as the others. I tried putting it up right next to the nipple but it wouldn't take it. It doesn't seem weak, it moves around as much as the others. Should I bottle feed it? I'm a little bit worried about it. Or is there a way I can get it to take to the nipple?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Congratulations!! Wow...she was quite far along, wasn't she?

It would be a good idea to have some kitten formula and feeding supplies available just in case. Kittens can become dehydrated quickly, so it is good you are watching closely to make sure they are eating. 

I wish I could help more -- I don't have much experience with kittens. You can try doing a search on the forum for more threads on this topic -- the Breeding forum should have several threads. Good luck and let us know what happens


----------

